# How rich are you?



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Not sure if this link has been posted before, but if you need a meter to track your progress this site may help....I'm not sure I want to post my score yet...I'll let others do theirs. Remember this is just for fun. 

http://www.globalrichlist.com/wealth


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't mean to brag but...

I didn't come in last.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Also not bragging, but I'm totally debt free and within the 2.3% according to this 

http://news.ca.msn.com/canada/toronto-ranked-15th-on-global-list-of-millionaires-3

But I'm so FAR out from the top 1% - sob sob! :hopelessness:


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

As Jerry Seinfeld says of McDonald's... 'we're doing very well'.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

all depends on how I value my DB pension. opinions on that are all over the board.


----------



## GreedIsGood (Dec 4, 2013)

I wish there was a regional version of this. I got top 18% which was surprising considering I only graduated university two years ago. I'd like to see where I stack up against Canada or North America.

EDIT: The above 18% was for wealth. I got 1.97% for net income.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, if we break it down to the current room I'm in (by myself) then I ranked #2!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

bayview said:


> Also not bragging, but I'm totally debt free and within the 2.3% according to this
> 
> http://news.ca.msn.com/canada/toronto-ranked-15th-on-global-list-of-millionaires-3
> 
> But I'm so FAR out from the top 1% - sob sob! :hopelessness:


Also not bragging, but for our family score < 1%, however, if market (stock or real estate) crashes -> it will be much much worse

btw, this calc should've take in consideration how many household members you have....


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Also not bragging... but I'm really blown away that I'm in the top 0.18% richest people in the world by income. I guess I'm part of the 1% problem that everyone is talking about :confused2:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

looks iike this BS  if you have nothing except 20K in Cash, you will be in top 25% richest people - don't believe in it


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

The op's link is about making people feel guilty for having some $$ and they should donate some of it.

I have nothing against charity, but feeling guilty is not a good reason.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

cashinstinct said:


> The op's link is about making people feel guilty for having some $$ and they should donate some of it.
> 
> I have nothing against charity, but feeling guilty is not a good reason.


You are right  This big "DONATE" button proves it 
But we don't feel guilty, on opposite, we are proud that we were able to achieve what we did as immigrants from CCCP where we were allowed to take with us only $160


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Interesting, but one's wealth should not be based on $$$ alone. Health, family, happiness and satisfaction are just as important, though one should always save enough money to enjoy their retirement years.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm in the top .64% ? and I still can't afford a house in Vancouver. wtf


----------



## gt_23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Rich enough to have the freedom to choose...comparing net worth and income is tacky, I could never understand why people on blogs like to do it so much.

I'm not bragging, but...


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

gt_23 said:


> Rich enough to have the freedom to choose...comparing net worth and income is tacky, I could never understand why people on blogs like to do it so much.
> 
> I'm not bragging, but...


"comparing net worth and income is tacky" 
couldn't agree more if talking about the real world, however, anonymous comparing on forums is a completely different ballgame in my opinion.

Plus, that calculator is so off wack it's comical, there isn't even a remote chance that i'm in the top 1% of the world.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

gt_23 said:


> Rich enough to have the freedom to choose...comparing net worth and income is tacky, I could never understand why people on blogs like to do it so much.


I think it is a generational thing. I could no more post stuff about myself on a Facebook page.... let alone my net worth.... than fly to the moon. 'Tacky' pretty well sums it up.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

financial websites are targets for internet crooks the world over.

i imagine the data - including the IP addies - gets sold.

same thing for parties entering portfolios & net worth on tracking websites such as goog & msn. Not only possibly a foolish thing to do, but it seems that many people are dying to shout their personal financial info to the entire planet ...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> financial websites are targets for internet crooks the world over.
> 
> i imagine the data - including the IP addies - gets sold.
> 
> ...


Doesn't bother me, as I used this website from work  and "tested" all combinations starting zeros to millions


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

_"comparing net worth and income is tacky" _
The best explanation of this in Thomas J. Stanley books


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor said:


> Doesn't bother me, as I used this website from work  and "tested" all combinations starting zeros to millions



but most people don't use from work ... besides, u want your employer to know all?

testing all the combos was good but on the other hand what kind of employer is willing to foster internet goofing-off time like that :biggrin:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> but most people don't use from work ... besides, u want your employer to know all?
> 
> testing all the combos was good but on the other hand what kind of employer is willing to foster internet goofing-off time like that :biggrin:


HP, it's good that you are not CEO in company I work


----------



## gt_23 (Jan 18, 2014)

steve41 said:


> I think it is a generational thing. I could no more post stuff about myself on a Facebook page.... let alone my net worth.... than fly to the moon. 'Tacky' pretty well sums it up.


I am gen y


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

gt_23 said:


> I am gen y


I'd love to fly to the moon..........as to 'generations', don't think we have a letter'; all I know is that I was born the same year as Jimi Hendrix & Jerry Garcia.......and I've outlived both those guys. :biggrin:


----------

